# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Lowering the Floor Level?

## samnova

Hi Guys 
I am a newbie to the forum, however I have been an avid follower of this fantastic forum for a long time. :2thumbsup:  
We recently purchased a house which sits on a block that slopes down from the front to the back. There was an extension built at the rear of the house which is at a lower level to the front part of the house by 3 steps. This front part of the house importantly includes the kitchen and dinning room. To get a single open plan living area, I have been thinking about lowering the floor height of the kitchen and dinning space (in the older part of the house) to the same level as the sunken extension. The sunken extension is a brick veneer extension on a concrete bed, whilst the kitchen and dining room is double brick on your bearers and joists (with wooden floor boards) 
I would really appreciate some views on what are the key considerations and risks of such an approach (it sounds expensive vs the potential return  :Confused: ) and how it would normally be done.  
I would also be keen to understand if this could cause issues with the damp course or rising damp (given I am lowering part of the floor closer to the ground). 
Cheers & Thanks

----------

